# Looking for info on PA breeder ( keystone Puppies)



## Steve Mazz (Nov 14, 2012)

hello everybody, Me and my girlfriend are looking for a reputable breeder in PA (near Philadelphia) to purchase a German shepherd puppy , we have come across a site " Keystone Puppies" that at first glance seems legit and claims to be AKC certified and has some great looking dogs at great prices. However I can find little to any review information on the agency to confirm it is not a Puppy mill site, so I came to this forum to see if anybody out there has any experience with them and if we should go forward with dealing with them


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is the website? THis?
German Shepherd Puppies for Sale in PA | Keystone Puppies

This is nothing more than an advertising website.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What are you looking for in a dog? Working line? Show line? Looks? Temperament? Activity level? Price? 

There are many good breeders within a couple hours of you.


----------



## Steve Mazz (Nov 14, 2012)

it was, I understand they use multiple breeders but they give a guarantee as " keystone Puppies" and claim the breeders they use are legit. I'm totally new to this so maybe I am way off


----------



## Steve Mazz (Nov 14, 2012)

we are looking for a great pet and guard dog, under 1000. is really our price range. its just the two of us and we have a huge yard for a big dog


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What guarantee? Do they guarantee a replacement puppy or money back if the puppy has a genetic issue like hip dysplasia? In my opinion, those are probably backyard breeders or Amish puppy mills.  If you tell people what you are looking for, they can recommend breeders in your area.  There is also a post on how to find a reputable breeder that should help you.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## Steve Mazz (Nov 14, 2012)

Do you know of any actual legit breeders then? you mentioned a bunch not far if anybody else has any recommendations of a solid breeder in southeastern PA I would be grateful to hear your reviews. I'm not looking for a show pup or anything alls we ask is the dog is healthy and not puppy milled .Any GS puppy from 8-10 weeks to a year old. Under a grand is our price range.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you scroll down thru this section of the forum, you'll find many threads on NE breeders, PA breeders, I would contact Cliff in NJ (he's on this board)


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

The Keystone website looks like they are a puppy broker.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Where are you located? Be VERY careful in PA, puppy mill capital!! Find an actual breeder, not a broker site that just makes "claims". You want a breeder you can speak with directly, meet the mother, look at all the papers and documentation.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wow - if that is not a website that is used to broker Amish puppy mill pups - I will eat my hat as the old saying goes!!!! a random click on a pup - "unique gray color" - IE BLUE.....and more money than the 'normal' colors.....

the towns listed under the pups are a DEAD giveaway.....Lancaster!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Save some more money and get a pup from a breeder - not a puppy mill.


Lee


----------



## Steve Mazz (Nov 14, 2012)

yea I'm starting to get that from everyone, Like said this would be my first dog and have never dealt with any breeders before. I live in Philadelphia and would be willing to travel an hour or even two to find a great dog. I really always loved German Shepherds and being a Police officer would love to have my own k9 at home haha. Im not looking for a show dog, or anything insanely pricey just a Healthy pup. If anybody commenting knows of a reputable breeder they could recommend I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like you are looking for a working line dog? Wolfstraum in is Pittsburgh.

Here's a list of East Coast Breeders
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/185707-east-coast-working-line-breeders.html

I don't think Ryanhaus or Von Hena C are listed.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The going rate from a decent breeder is $1500-2000 for an 8 week old puppy.....Parents are at the very least hip certified! Usually titled, sometimes koered at the bottom end of that price....you also get the knowledge and expertise of someone who has worked dogs and can offer you references from people who have their pups and/or experienced GSD people....and sometimes your peers....I recently lost a purebred cat and wanted another one - a Bengal kitten was in the same price range as a good puppy....there are alot of expenses a good breeder will incur - and those expenses are NOT incurred by BYB/Amish puppy mills etc....

The initial price of the pup is only a drop in the bucket to what you can expect when you get a puppy with a problem....Yes, even good breeders will have a problem crop up - but the risk is much much lower than with a cheaper puppy mill pup.

Lee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Steve Mazz said:


> we are looking for a great pet and guard dog, under 1000. is really our price range. its just the two of us and we have a huge yard for a big dog


Since the spring is the best time to get a puppy in my book (that housebreaking thing is BRUTAL in the winter!) you've got some time to learn what is most important in getting any dog.

And that's how to look for and what a 'responsible' breeder actually is. Once you are able to determine that, you are well on your way to getting a wonderful puppy that's healthy and a good match for your background/experience and training skills. Since our breed is a working breed it's also giving you time to consider some type of dog training you'd like to get involved in (herding? tracking? obedience? schutzund? agility?).

Most important is for you to take some time to wander generally thru (click the links) Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums and more specifically thru http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

I also live in PA and the area is WICKED full of puppy mills and all the nightmares that involves... they are clever though and hide what they really are with vague promises and guarantees.





 
United Against Puppy Mills


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

CHeck out Molly Graf @ eichenluft kennel Eichenluft German Shepherd Dogs I have an awesome working line boy from her and I am getting another in a few months. She also has some nice german showline litters from time to time


----------



## Casto1121 (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm also looking into this keystone breeders but I'm looking for jack Russell dogs if anyone knows of better breeders in or near Baltimore Maryland please let me know


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Casto1121 said:


> I'm also looking into this keystone breeders but I'm looking for jack Russell dogs if anyone knows of better breeders in or near Baltimore Maryland please let me know


8+ year old post, GSD site... Closing thread, best of luck on your search.


----------

